
Ask HN: What's your AI failure story? - spac
Hi HN. I am curious to hear your war stories about AI, ML, NLP projects that you have witnessed fail in your organization and why.<p>I think it&#x27;s time to unearth the failures as much as the successes, and am curious to others experiences.
======
bigred100
I asked Siri to wake me up inside and she thought I wanted to set the alarm
clock

------
dlphn___xyz
the chatbot fad comes to mind

